# Cichlids and Amazon Sword



## mike_302 (Feb 4, 2006)

Hey all. I recently read the Plants 102 article by Marc Elieson on this site (difficult one to find!) and it recommends the Amazon sword in a cichlid aquarium. My local pet store had a HUGE one ( foot long) and it was healthy for $6.99 so I picked it up, stuck it in an upside down, bottomless clay pot, and SORT of put some gravel around it to give the roots something to grab. Anyways, I have yellow labs, a couple blue demasoni, and ... well, just a generally "community" (or what could be called community for cichlids) aquarium fish group, and a Bristlenose Pleco.

My big question now --> Will it survive? They don't seem to be attacking it in the first few hours...

I have one light strip, it's a 90 gallon, no fertilizer or anything, but nice and high NO3 levels! (I rarely get to clean the tank) Ummm.... Yea? Anyone have any suggestions or recommendations?


----------



## Number6 (Mar 13, 2003)

When you say you have one light on it, what's the light like? Wattage? 4ft fluorescent tube? 
Reflector or just white plastic or plain metal heat shield?

What's in the pot for the roots?

You have to provide a ton more info... swords are nigh indestructible so it should last but without details, how can we know if the plant will make it or melt?


----------



## Stickzula (Sep 14, 2007)

> Hey all. I recently read the Plants 102 article by Marc Elieson on this site


Can you post a link to the 102 article? I can't find it.


----------



## xalow (May 10, 2007)

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/articles/plants_102.php

I went to the plants 101 article and then changed the url address part that said 101 to 102. I also tried 103 but there wasn't any secret article there.


----------



## Stickzula (Sep 14, 2007)

Thanks xalow!


----------



## AnDyF_27 (Aug 7, 2008)

i have an amazon sword plant my tank with a 20w power glo light and its already growing little leaves from the bottom if u have a light with wattage higher than 30 u should be fine. amazon swords r easy to grow all that is recommended is to leave the light on for atleast 8-12 hours, i leave mine on for 10 hours


----------

